# 60d flashes no battery and won't turn on



## Lee Lounsbury (Nov 10, 2014)

I had a buddy of mine drop my 60d lens first into a puddle yesterday...

Anyway, while the lens was soaked, the 60d seemed relatively dry. However upon trying to power the camera back up, the top panel flashes no battery and the camera will not power on. Have tried 3 batteries that will all power up my 6d, so know batteries are not the problem. 

Im guessing the camera is toast, but if anyone has any suggestions, they would be well appreciated!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 10, 2014)

Might be toast _now_. :'( With suspected water exposure, best approach is to remove batteries (main and clock) and place in a sealed container with a desiccant (rice, if nothing else) for a few days. Powering it up with water inside can short things out. 

Is your gear insured?


----------



## Lee Lounsbury (Nov 10, 2014)

Unfortunately no insurance... Well maybe this is just the excuse I need to pick up a 7d Mark II..
Ill give the rice a shot, and take out the clock battery.

Thanks!


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 11, 2014)

Lee Lounsbury said:


> Im guessing the camera is toast, but if anyone has any suggestions, they would be well appreciated!



Take your time and wait to it for recover when drying it - if water gets in, it generally takes a lot of time to evaporate out. My 6d recently took 1.5 weeks to magically self-repair after hit by rain :-o


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi Lee. 
No extra to add on the wet camera, except never try to power up wet or might be wet electronics, much better to whip all batteries out ASAP. I hope it recovers ok. 
I do have a short sentence to use when asked to lend gear. 
Yes you may borrow it but remember you break it you bought it! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Lee Lounsbury said:


> I had a buddy of mine drop my 60d lens first into a puddle yesterday...
> 
> Anyway, while the lens was soaked, the 60d seemed relatively dry. However upon trying to power the camera back up, the top panel flashes no battery and the camera will not power on. Have tried 3 batteries that will all power up my 6d, so know batteries are not the problem.
> 
> Im guessing the camera is toast, but if anyone has any suggestions, they would be well appreciated!


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 12, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Yes you may borrow it but remember you break it you bought it!



Problem with this (and insurance) is that they bought it at the _current_ valued price which means you cannot get a new one - even getting a used equivalent item is tricky.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 12, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you may borrow it but remember you break it you bought it!
> ...



Personally, my gear insurance covers _full replacement value_ (with no deductible).


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 12, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Personally, my gear insurance covers _full replacement value_ (with no deductible).



But you're well off and are probably ready to pay a higher premium. Around here and for all people I've ever met, they've either got no insurance at all or a rather high minimal personal €€€ value for to be paid for each case. Both makes people very reluctant to say "Sure, I'll cover it". But even if insurance is there, I'd wager the guess that it usually covers the current value - and afaik that's also just the value you can sue for.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi Marsu. 
I'm fairly sure that any friend I leant gear to would be so upset, embarrassed to have damaged something they borrowed that they would arrange repair or replacement themselves! (Not without consulting me though.)

Cheers, Graham



Marsu42 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you may borrow it but remember you break it you bought it!
> ...


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 12, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> I'm *fairly* sure that any friend I leant gear to would be so upset, embarrassed to have damaged something they borrowed that they would arrange repair or replacement themselves!



*knock on wood*


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 12, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, my gear insurance covers _full replacement value_ (with no deductible).
> ...



It's through my homeowners insurance provider, and the only type of insurance they offer is full replacement value with no deductible. I pay US$7.60 per year per $1000 covered gear. $16K of gear can be covered for less than the cost of a nifty-50/1.8. That doesn't seem expensive to me, but perspectives vary, as do insurance premiums.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 12, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> $16K of gear can be covered for less than the cost of a nifty-50/1.8.



In that case, competition on your side of the globe seems to be in favor of consumers - in Germany you can also get somewhat reasonable rates for personal photographic gear, but as far as I know a "cover the full, *new* price of whatever you damage" is more expensive :-\ ... but I admit everything seems expensive to me these days


----------

